# Access Point Empfehlungen



## Default (16. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe wegen Umzug jetzt auf eine 400 Mbit/s leitung (Kabel Deutschland) Upgraden können. Da das WLan-Modem von KD riesig und unschön ist, hätte ich für WLan gerne einen guten AP. Ich bin nicht so erfahren was das angeht, daher weiß ich nicht so genau worauf ich achten muss. Ausserdem hätte ich gerne wegen der Geschwindigkeit und Reichweite empfehlungen. 

Aufbau ist folgendermaßen: Am Kabelanschgluss hängt das KD-Modem (WLan deaktiviert) an diesem hängt per Lan einmal mein Rechner zum Spielen und noch der Access Point. Über das WLan vom AP sollen dann mobile Geräte und der Familien-PC angeschlossen werden. Ich denke das sollte ja so funktionieren.

Was den AP angeht, weiß ich halt nicht was ichg brauche. Es sollte schon einer sein mit dem ich die 400 Mbit/s nutzen kann, er sollte nicht so extrem groß sein und zu guter letzt sollte Preis/Leistung passen. Der Markt dafür ist so groß das ich keine Ahnung habe was ich da am besten nehme 

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## SilasHammig (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich empfehle dir den Ubiquiti UAC AP Pro, da er stabil und leistungsstark läuft und zusätzlich recht unauffällig ist.

Allerdings solltest du dich von der Vorstellung verabschieden, dass du über WLAN die 400 MBit/s immer voll nutzen kannst. Um das Potenzial voll zu nutzen benötigst du 3 Antennen bei Sender (hat mein empfohlener AP) und Empfänger. Außerdem muss die Kanalbreite auf 80MHz (5GHz) gestellt werden.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (16. Oktober 2017)

Also mit 2 Fritzboxen 6490cable bekomme ich 200-430mbit im 5ghz Netz und das über einen großen Bereich. Dabei dient eine Fritzbox  6490cable als Access Point


----------



## 9maddin9 (16. Oktober 2017)

SilasHammig schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir den Ubiquiti UAC AP Pro, da er stabil und leistungsstark läuft und zusätzlich recht unauffällig ist.
> 
> Allerdings solltest du dich von der Vorstellung verabschieden, dass du über WLAN die 400 MBit/s immer voll nutzen kannst. Um das Potenzial voll zu nutzen benötigst du 3 Antennen bei Sender (hat mein empfohlener AP) und Empfänger. Außerdem muss die Kanalbreite auf 80MHz (5GHz) gestellt werden.


Die APs von Ubiquiti sind sehr gut, habe einige in Verwendung und bin von den Einstellmöglichkeiten begeistert. 

Edit: Wie viel soll der AP Max kosten?


Gesendet von meinem Asus ZenPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du 400Mbit/s voll ausnutzen möchtest, würde ich davon abraten Wifi zu nutzen. Das wird die Geschwindigkeit einschränken. Die schnellste aktuell übliche Verbindung wäre der 802.11ac Standard mit einer Bruttodatenrate von 867Mhz/s. Die Nettodatenrate ist meist ~40% davon. 

Du kannst dich ja mal hier umschauen:
Access Points mit Übertragungsrate (5GHz): ab 867Mbps, Sicherheit: WPA2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. Oktober 2017)

Wie weit ist der andere PC von dem AP entfernt? Was soll an dem PC alles gearbeitet werden? Für “nur“ surfen würde eine Wlan Verbindung reichen.

Wäre DLan auch eine Option?

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Default (17. Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen und vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Grundsätzlich müssen über WLan nicht zwingend 400Mbit drin sein. Es wäre nur schön die Leitung auch nutzen zu können. Das 5Ghz WLan funktioniert mit unseren aktuellen Smartphones, soweit ich weiß. 2,4Ghz simultan wären vielleicht gut, für ältere geräte. Der Rechner der am WLan hängt, benötigt eher Upload (25Mbit) als download. Dieser bräuchte auch noch einen WLan adapter, denke ich. Momentan hat der nur so einen Fritz-Stick.

DLan muss ich erst testen. Die Elektroinstallation ist aus den 90ern. Wenn ich die möglichkeit habe, teste ich das. Das zieht sich aber noch 2 Wochen.

Ich kenne mich leider nicht so mit Netzwerk aus. Wenn ihr sagt das es unverhältnissmäßig teuer oder umständlich ist, so ein schnelles WLan aufzubauen, gebe ich mich auch mit weniger zufrieden. Es ist nur so das ich gern nutzen möchte was da ist  Den Zusammenhang von Mhz/s und Mbit/s verstehe ich im Moment auch nicht. ich versuche mich da heute Abend mal etwas zu bilden.

Den Namen Ubiquiti habe ich schonmal gelesen, mit positiven empfehlungen. Ich werde mich heute abend dort mal umschauen. Von Asus habe ich auch viel gutes gelesen. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Was die Kosten für den AP angeht, sollte er sein Geld wert sein. Ich denke 250€ wäre mir zu hoch. Es wäre schön wenn wir da unter 150€ bleiben, günstiger geht natürlich immer. Wobei ich dabei sehe das ich so ein Gerät nur einmal für die nächsten 10 Jahre kaufe. Mein alter Netgear WGR614 hat mich auch 8 Jahre begleitet.

Danke für eure Hilfe! 

Edit: Bei Ubiquiti müsste das günstigste Modell (UAP-AC-Lite) ja für mich reichen. Vielleicht wäre es besser das nächstbessere Modell (UAP-AC-RL) zu nehmen, weil das 450Mbit bei 2,4Ghz unterstützen soll. Dann verzichte ich auf 5Ghz, das soll ja von der Reichweite nicht so gut sein. Wenn es dann nur 350Mbit werden ist es ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (17. Oktober 2017)

Default schrieb:


> Dann verzichte ich auf 5Ghz, das soll ja von der Reichweite nicht so gut sein. Wenn es dann nur 350Mbit werden ist es ja in Ordnung.



Die Reichweite von 5ghz ist immer auf die Sendeleistung der Router beschränkt. Eine Fritzbox 6490cable zb. hat nur 2 kleine Antennen und schafft es trotzdem ein Haus mit 3 Stockwerken mit 200-430mbit (je nach Temperatur und cpu Auslastung des Routers) mit wlan zu "füllen" , wenn diese in der Mitte des Hauses steht. Daher lässt sich vermuten, dass ein günstigerer Router mit größeren Antennen oder mit weniger Funktionen, die gleiche Reichweite hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Oktober 2017)

Default schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich müssen über WLan nicht zwingend 400Mbit drin sein. Es wäre nur schön die Leitung auch nutzen zu können. Das 5Ghz WLan funktioniert mit unseren aktuellen Smartphones, soweit ich weiß. 2,4Ghz simultan wären vielleicht gut, für ältere geräte. Der Rechner der am WLan hängt, benötigt eher Upload (25Mbit) als download. Dieser bräuchte auch noch einen WLan adapter, denke ich. Momentan hat der nur so einen Fritz-Stick.


Normalerweise kann man 2,4Ghz und 5Ghz gleichzeitig betreiben, was ich auch empfehlen würde. Über 2,4Ghz wirst du die Leitung nicht ansatzweise auslasten können, es aber eventuell noch für ältere Geräte im Netzwerk benötigen.

Du hast nur 25Mbit/s Upload bei 400Mbit/s Download?!


Default schrieb:


> DLan muss ich erst testen. Die Elektroinstallation ist aus den 90ern. Wenn ich die möglichkeit habe, teste ich das. Das zieht sich aber noch 2 Wochen.


Könnte schlimmer sein. Bei einem Netz aus den 90ern könnte es gehen.


Default schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich leider nicht so mit Netzwerk aus. Wenn ihr sagt das es unverhältnissmäßig teuer oder umständlich ist, so ein schnelles WLan aufzubauen, gebe ich mich auch mit weniger zufrieden. Es ist nur so das ich gern nutzen möchte was da ist  Den Zusammenhang von Mhz/s und Mbit/s verstehe ich im Moment auch nicht. ich versuche mich da heute Abend mal etwas zu bilden.


Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll, die Geräte für welche du diese schnelle Übertragungsraten benötigst per Kabel zu verbinden und für alle anderen Geräte ein Wlan-Netz zu haben. 

Hz = Übertragungsfrequenz
bit/s = Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit



Default schrieb:


> Den Namen Ubiquiti habe ich schonmal gelesen, mit positiven empfehlungen. Ich werde mich heute abend dort mal umschauen. Von Asus habe ich auch viel gutes gelesen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


Ich kenne nur die Asus-Geräte, die sollen ganz brauchbar sein.


Default schrieb:


> Was die Kosten für den AP angeht, sollte er sein Geld wert sein. Ich denke 250€ wäre mir zu hoch. Es wäre schön wenn wir da unter 150€ bleiben, günstiger geht natürlich immer. Wobei ich dabei sehe das ich so ein Gerät nur einmal für die nächsten 10 Jahre kaufe. Mein alter Netgear WGR614 hat mich auch 8 Jahre begleitet.


Vermutlich wäre es sinnvoll alle 5 Jahre einen günstigeren Access Point zu kaufen um mit aktuellen Standards mitzuhalten.


Default schrieb:


> Edit: Bei Ubiquiti müsste das günstigste Modell (UAP-AC-Lite) ja für mich reichen. Vielleicht wäre es besser das nächstbessere Modell (UAP-AC-RL) zu nehmen, weil das 450Mbit bei 2,4Ghz unterstützen soll. Dann verzichte ich auf 5Ghz, das soll ja von der Reichweite nicht so gut sein. Wenn es dann nur 350Mbit werden ist es ja in Ordnung.


Prinzipbedingt ist die Nettoübertragungsrate bei Funkverbindungen weniger als halb so schnell wie die Bruttodatenrate, du müsstest also schon einen der seltenen Access Points mit 867Mbit/s über 2,4Ghz finden. Ich würde hierfür auf 5Ghz-Technologie setzen. Wie schon geschrieben ist es möglich, parallel auch über 2,4Ghz zu senden.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Wenn du 400Mbit/s voll ausnutzen möchtest, würde ich davon abraten Wifi zu nutzen. Das wird die Geschwindigkeit einschränken. Die schnellste aktuell übliche Verbindung wäre der 802.11ac Standard mit einer Bruttodatenrate von 867Mhz/s. Die Nettodatenrate ist meist ~40% davon.


Über das 5GHz-Netz sind sehr viel höhere Nettobandbreiten drin. Ich funke mit 5GHz WLAN-n durch zwei Plattenbauwände und über 6-7m zwischen einer FritzBox 6490 und einem TP-Link Archer T4U... Die 200.000er-Leitung wird relativ stabil ausgelastet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 400MBit/s über WLAN bräuchte es zwar schon einen AP mit mindestens 867MBit/s (besser 1300MBit/s), einen entsprechenden Empfänger für den PC und gute Empfangsbedingungen. Aber machbar ist das locker... Mit 60-70% Nettobandbreite kann man auf jeden Fall rechnen.


----------



## Default (17. Oktober 2017)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Normalerweise kann man 2,4Ghz und 5Ghz gleichzeitig betreiben, was ich auch empfehlen würde. Über 2,4Ghz wirst du die Leitung nicht ansatzweise auslasten können, es aber eventuell noch für ältere Geräte im Netzwerk benötigen.



Darauf werde ich achten. Ich finde es zwar unnötig für 1-2 einsätze im Monat (alter Laptop) ein zweites WLan-Netz zu haben, aber die Option allein sehe ich als sinnvoll.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Du hast nur 25Mbit/s Upload bei 400Mbit/s Download?!



Kabel Deutschland  DSL bekomme ich nur 16Mbit/s, und da wäre nur 1Mbit/s Upload drin. Da nehme ich lieber die KD-Leitung 



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Könnte schlimmer sein. Bei einem Netz aus den 90ern könnte es gehen.



Ich werde es in 2 Wochen testen. Aber auch wenn es nicht geht, mein Rechner ist ja per Kabel dran. Der andere Rechner wird seine 50Mbit/s schon über WLan bekommen. Es sind nur etwa 5m Abstand zum AP und eine Wand dazwischen.



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wäre sinnvoll, die Geräte für welche du diese schnelle Übertragungsraten benötigst per Kabel zu verbinden und für alle anderen Geräte ein Wlan-Netz zu haben.



So ist es im Prinzip ja auch. Ich wollte nur nach möglichkeit die Leitung voll nutzen. Ich denke auch ein 5Ghz-Netzwerk schafft es über unsere 2 Etagen. Dann kann ich ja praktisch jeden 802.11AC Access Point nehmen.

Also weiß ich jetzt was ich brauche, aber bei den vielen Geräten am Markt fällt die Auswahl schwer. TP-Link fiel mir ins Auge, scheint günstig zu sein. Von Netgear hab ich früher immer gutes gelesen und ASUS scheint auch sehr beliebt. Momentan denke ich das ich mich wohl zwischen ASUS und Ubiquiti entscheiden werde. Wobei ASUS sehr teuer scheint... Bei unserer aktuellen FritzBox gefällt mir die Oberfläche nicht so wirklich.
Falls noch jemand ne empfehlung hat, ruhig raus damit 

Soweit besten Dank an alle für eure Mühe!


----------



## 9maddin9 (17. Oktober 2017)

Default schrieb:


> Darauf werde ich achten. Ich finde es zwar unnötig für 1-2 einsätze im Monat (alter Laptop) ein zweites WLan-Netz zu haben, aber die Option allein sehe ich als sinnvoll.



Wenn die SSID bei 2,4 und 5 GHz gleich ist, brauchst du nur ein WLan Netz und Password. Das Endgerät wählt selbst die “Beste und stabilste“ Verbindung, da das 2,4GHz besser auf Distanz ist, das 5Ghz besser auf Geschwindigkeit.

Bei besser ausgestatteten APs kann aber auch diese Einstellung eingerichtet werden, zB. bevorzuge 5GHz Netz oder ähnliches.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Default (18. Oktober 2017)

Gut zu wisen, ich dachte ich muss 2 Netze mit unterschiedlichen SSID´s haben!

Danke


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe nur 20mbit Upload bei Theoretischen 450mbit Download. Ich dachte bei einer 400mbit Leitung hätte man nur 20mbit Download


----------



## 9maddin9 (18. Oktober 2017)

Default schrieb:


> Gut zu wisen, ich dachte ich muss 2 Netze mit unterschiedlichen SSID´s haben!
> 
> Danke


Die Technik nennt sich Band Steering. Also beim Kauf darauf achten, dass der AP dies kann.

Gesendet von meinem Honor 8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Oktober 2017)

9maddin9 schrieb:


> Wenn die SSID bei 2,4 und 5 GHz gleich ist, brauchst du nur ein WLan Netz und Password. Das Endgerät wählt selbst die “Beste und stabilste“ Verbindung, da das 2,4GHz besser auf Distanz ist, das 5Ghz besser auf Geschwindigkeit.


Das 2,4GHz-Netz ist eigentlich nur dann besser, wenn der Empfang mit dem 5GHz-Netz ZU schlecht ist. 
Im 2,4GHz-Frequenzband ist so dermaßen viel los, dass die Nettobandbreiten extrem schlecht sind - weniger wie 30% Nettobandbreite sind da keine Seltenheit. Meist erreicht man mit den 5GHz-WLANs die besseren Resultate. 

Ich persönlich würde daher die Netze unbedingt trennen. Sonst hat man oft nur das 2,4GHz-Netz an der Backe, welches ziemlich lahm ist...


----------

